# Creek2peak panniers (Free) **now gone**



## Soltydog (17 Sep 2017)

I've had these panniers for a good few years & whilst away for a few days last week, one of the clips broke, as can be seen in the picture. It would appear that they are no longer made, so can't buy another to match up, I don't have the ability to fix it  & it's highly unlikely that I would use 1 on it's own, so if anyone wants them both, or just the good one let me know. I'd rather someone use them rather than bin them.
Collection from Hornsea or Hull can be arranged


----------



## Dec66 (22 Sep 2017)

I'll take 'em off you for postage?


----------



## Soltydog (22 Sep 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I'll take 'em off you for postage?


I'll get them packed & weighed & see what the cost will be, probably early next week though, due to work


----------



## Cranswil (18 Aug 2018)

Hi Dec66, WisIh id seen this post last year as I live in Scunthorpe which is so close2hull. i broke one of the two I borrowed 6years ago and I haven't given them back to friend yet? Ive just kept putting it off as I was embarassed. Haven't managed also to get it fixed. My fiancee is having a go at me constantly this week as I still have rack in bedroom2. By any chance do you still have working one? If your ever considering buying something better I'd like to give my friend a complete set back. So would be interested if selling. Thanks William.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Aug 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Cranswil (19 Aug 2018)

Hi got your message just now! That would be amazing. I'm visiting my sister in Stretham next weekend 3pm Saturday - 3pm Sunday by chance. So could come and pick them at West Wickham to visit for the morning or evening. Shes only just got a car so she will be eager to drive somewhere. It's only 6 miles away, if you were available we would be very flexible if you let us know when suits you on the day. For some reason, this site won't let me private message you yet. Maybe it's waiting until it approves my first three posts. It's very kind of you to offer them for just postage. Or if you let me know how to pay the postage I could do that if you prefer. Thanks, this has really made my day. I went round today not having seen your message to tell him I'd broken it. But he wasn't in. So would be amazing to give him a working set back.


----------



## Cranswil (19 Aug 2018)

Thanks again. Just shows financee does need to kick me sometimes to get problems sorted!


----------

